# ACS Skills Assessment on GIS



## Aries (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm going to shortly apply for employer sponsored skilled migrant permanent residency, using the ACS skills assessment and have trouble figuring out what ASCO code I need to apply under. I'm an IT professional, but in something quite specialised. I'm a Geographic Information Systems (GIS) professional. I've thought of applying under code 2231-79 (Computing Professional - nec), but I'm not sure whether I can use this. My profession is definitely in IT, but I very seldomly see it listed anywhere, because it's such a specialist field.

I probably won't be able to apply for MODL points as I don't find GIS in the list and it doesn't have any miscellaneous disciplines listed.

I really need advice on this area and I definitely don't want to go to an agent,just to help sort this as they all charge for the full process. Can I apply under 2231-79 and not claim MODL points? Are MODL points necessary for the abovementioned visa? I've worked for the company for 2 years in New Zealand and then I got transferred here and I've been here for the last 9 months now. How important is all of the above. Some people tell me that it should all be a formality, but I'm worried I'll choose the wrong code identify the correct MODL codes and not have enough points in the end.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Aries, 

I know that for skilled independent visas the ASCO is very important. 

As you realise if you don't have the correct one then your ACS assessment may fail. 

I would suggest contacting a few agents to see what they say but you've already said that you don't want to do that.....

Sorry I can't be of more help.

Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

You can contact a couple of agents who post on here via their signatures (SOMV, Alan Collett).

There shouldn't be a fee for asking them your question.

Dolly


----------



## Aries (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a chat with an immigration officer today and her feedback was that I only need the ASCO code if I'm applying for an employer sponsored visa. MODL comes in when you need points for a normal skilled migrant visa. I just need to make sure that I use the right ASCO code. Apparently ACS is supposed to help me identify this. I'm not sure about that lat part though as they've told me they don't help with that, but I'll try again and see what they say.

According to the officer, they can be contacted at any time to ask questions as they're more than happy to assist. Once you've been assigned a case officer, all questions will have to go through your case officer, but the service is free. They've been very helpful. A lot more than other countries I've been in!

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## gudeso (Apr 8, 2009)

*sama case*

Dear Aries

I have the same GIS issues you previously described, do you have any updated information?

Regards Ori






Aries said:


> I had a chat with an immigration officer today and her feedback was that I only need the ASCO code if I'm applying for an employer sponsored visa. MODL comes in when you need points for a normal skilled migrant visa. I just need to make sure that I use the right ASCO code. Apparently ACS is supposed to help me identify this. I'm not sure about that lat part though as they've told me they don't help with that, but I'll try again and see what they say.
> 
> According to the officer, they can be contacted at any time to ask questions as they're more than happy to assist. Once you've been assigned a case officer, all questions will have to go through your case officer, but the service is free. They've been very helpful. A lot more than other countries I've been in!
> 
> Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Aries (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Gudeso, as there is no specific code for GIS, I've decided to use the generic one, which is: Information Technology Officer - Computing Professionals (not elsewhere classified) 2231-79. According to most sources this should work as long as your experience and qualifications can back it up. They're pretty much after seeing you're in IT and can understand that it's a very specialised area. I hope that helps.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aries u can give the 2231-79 (nec) code in the acs application, incase they feel there is another specific code for ur field, they will give it on their own. we too applied mentioning the same code but they gave us another one. and no my husband who is the main applicant isnt GIS pro


----------



## kamran321 (Mar 1, 2010)

*GIS Professional - Skilled Migration*

Greetings,

I have got 3 years BCS (Bachelor of Computer Science) degree from Pakistan and MSc Geomatics from Germany.

During last 4 years, I worked as ‘GIS Manager’ for two years (current) and ‘GIS Analyst’ for previous two years.

Should I apply (for ACS assessment) under the category 'Information Technology Manager' (1224-11) or 'Computer Professional Specializing in GIS’ (2231-79)?

Does GIS Manager come under the category Information Technology Manager? ToR’s of GIS Manager are almost similar with IT manager except it deals with a specialized form of information technology (Geographic Information System).

regards,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

There is no such option as GIS specialist under Computing Professionals ASCO 2231-79. 

If u have used java/.net/plsql etc languages then highlight it in ur responsibilities and then you can claim the 2231-79 (specialization).

I suggest you also consult Engineers Australia regarding this.

Eg: Embedded field is a mixture of Electronic Hardware + Programming languages (software) ...... so this creates confusion like who is the most appropriate assessing authority (ACS or Engineers Australia) 

Pls post the response you get from ACS/EA here, as many other applicants may benefit from this 



kamran321 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have got 3 years BCS (Bachelor of Computer Science) degree from Pakistan and MSc Geomatics from Germany.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamran321 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear Gaurav,

Thanks for your reply. In the _Western Australian Occupations in Demand list _there is an occupation listed as “Computing Professional - GIS (eg MAPINFO)”. However it is not on MODl which is also irrelevant due to most recent changes.

regards,


----------

